# Burton SLX Snowboard Boot Review



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

So I've had a few solid days with my '19 SLX boots now. They feel so good on.
I did a heat mold a few weeks ago and they snugged up perfectly. No foot pain at all and the J bars are locking in my heel perfectly. Best boots I've ever had.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Craig51 said:


> So I've had a few solid days with my '19 SLX boots now. They feel so good on.
> I did a heat mold a few weeks ago and it they snugged up perfectly. No foot pain at all and the J bars are locking in my heel perfectly. Best boots I've ever had.


Very tempting to switch from my Ion leather to SLX, but heard some complaints about the outside material being fragile and the toe box material breaking after certain time of use. 

Would love to know how durable they are after you wear them for more than 40 days. With your weight that would be a very valid wear test.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

For me that's going to be 2 years. I look at my sons '17 SLX and I love them. They look so damn bullet proof. I'm riding with a new set of Genesis EST and can't see any wear areas. Burton Australia are really really good with warranty so if they tear I'll give them a call.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Craig51 said:


> For me that's going to be 2 years. I look at my sons '17 SLX and I love them. They look so damn bullet proof. I'm riding with a new set of Genesis EST and can't see any wear areas. Burton Australia are really really good with warranty so if they tear I'll give them a call.


How stiff are the liners compared to say ions or ?
I just picked up a pair of last year's slightly used from the Burton brand manager for $45usd

They look pretty much brand new, just wondering if I'll be able to swap out the liners and put them in all the other boots that I have, that I haven't been using?


TT


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Craig51 said:


> For me that's going to be 2 years. I look at my sons '17 SLX and I love them. They look so damn bullet proof. I'm riding with a new set of Genesis EST and can't see any wear areas. Burton Australia are really really good with warranty so if they tear I'll give them a call.


I really like the dragon skin shell used in previous slx and it's indeed bullet proof. But Burton decided to change the outside material since 2018.

The wear would mainly be on toe box, if you use them to hike and create creases. At least that's what I've been told.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Well I've had 2 weeks in my '19 Burton SLX in Hokkaido so how did they perform........, absolutely brilliant. 










The most comfortable well fitting boots I've ever owned. They feel great on your feet all day with only the slightest pressure tingle on my toes from 1 to 2 hour inactive bus trips to Kamui or Rusutsu. 











Heel hold is so good with velcro J bars fitted in. Zero wear problems around the exterior shell from my Genesis EST bindings. No change in shape from walking. 












The SLX has only one downside......., they are ridiculously pricey ($Au699). 
Fortunately I grabbed them on sale which lightened the shock slightly. 












Such a super hot boot.

So would I buy them again......., most definitely YES.












*A well deserved 5 stars*⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Craig51 said:


> Well I've had 2 weeks in my '19 Burton SLX in Hokkaido so how did they perform........, absolutely brilliant. The most comfortable well fitting boots I've ever owned. They feel great on your feet all day with only the slightest pressure tingle on my toes from 1 to 2 hour bus trips to Kamui or Rusutsu. Heel hold is so good with velcro J bars fitted in. Zero wear problems around the exterior shell from my Genesis EST bindings. No change in shape from walking. The SLX has only one downside......., they are ridiculously pricey ($Au699). I grabbed them on sale so lightened the shock slightly. Such a super hot boot. Would I buy them again......., most definitely yes.


Wish they made all the Burton boots in wide. Really want to try out the SLX too.


----------

